# Auditing and Coding Opportunities- East Coast



## bhunsinger (Jun 6, 2013)

We are seeking several *Coders* for a client in the Raleigh- Durham area.  The ideal candidate will have 1-2 years of hands on coding along with a certification. The opportunity is contract to hire!


We are seeking a *Revenue Integrity Nurse Auditor *for a client in the Raleigh area.  The ideal candidate will have 4+ years of experience in healthcare, 3 years of auditing experience. The ideal candidate will have a BSN (or related degree) and experience reviewing charges and doing comparisons with documentation. 

***This is a direct hire opportunity in a beautiful state on the east coast!! Mountains and the beach!!! Great pay and awesome benefits!! Room for growth with this large facility as well! 

**We can offer relocation assistance with the Revenue Integrity Auditing position as well!!!*

If interested in the full job description please contact Amy Carmichael at acarmichael@itiselect.com.


Thanks.

Brenda Hunsinger
(919)459-4000


----------



## dimey (Jun 7, 2013)

Are the positions for the Coders for remote or in-house coding?  Thank you.  Teri

tolson@hdmg.net


----------

